# how do I find out the legitimacy of a tax preparer's business?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I can't find any info. on the tax place I went to, no reviews, nothing. Not on BBB.org either. It's run and owned by Mexicans, so I'm not sure if my info. (social security #) is being sold in the black market somewhere.

Someone I know already used them to do their taxes so I got the referral from them. I didn't get my taxes done there because they said I won't be getting any returns since I made about $30K doing Lyft and Uber, and THAT I owed the IRS $9K and THAT they can CLEAR it so I won't owe them anything...for $300! $300 is what they charge!

When I do my own taxes as I have done in the past, I always got something back. I'll be filing my own taxes just to see if those people were being truthful. But how do I find out the legitimacy of a business though or to find out more info. on who really owns the place and what their real deal is?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I can't find any info. on the tax place I went to, no reviews, nothing. Not on BBB.org either. It's run and owned by Mexicans, so I'm not sure if my info. (social security #) is being sold in the black market somewhere.
> 
> Someone I know already used them to do their taxes so I got the referral from them. I didn't get my taxes done there because they said I won't be getting any returns since I made about $30K doing Lyft and Uber, and THAT I owed the IRS $9K and THAT they can CLEAR it so I won't owe them anything...for $300! $300 is what they charge!
> 
> When I do my own taxes as I have done in the past, I always got something back. I'll be filing my own taxes just to see if those people were being truthful. But how do I find out the legitimacy of a business though or to find out more info. on who really owns the place and what their real deal is?


You should only deal with licensed tax professionals, Enrolled Agents, CPA's and tax attorneys in my opinion. The IRS has a lot of resources to check on tax preparers...you can start here https://www.irs.gov/e-file-providers/choose-a-tax-professional


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Someone I know had been using them for about 10 years. That person is either getting screwed for the last decade or found a trusted tax person.


----------

